# Solenoid Wiring Harness... Need Help...



## nfmmalice (Nov 13, 2008)

I just got a pair of Solenoids in from Automationdirect.com, and this is the first time I have gotten solenoids without the wiring harness installed.

I need to see if I can figure out the correct wiring for these.

They are DC24v Connectors, and I was hoping to wire a pair of them to a single 24vDC wall wart.

Here is a picture of the Wiring block, as well as the wiring Diagram. I was thrown off a little by the three poles, so I'm kind of confused.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just follow the diagram, The screws should be numbered. You will need to put a switch on either the + or - side of the coil. How are you trying to use this ? Are you using a controller or a relay? There are 2 ways to wire this. A lot of times in an industrial enviroment the + is going directly to the coil on the solenoid and the - is run through a relay, the reasoning is that you are switching 0 volts and won't burn up the contacts. The other way is to run the - to the relay to the coil and the + through the relay.


----------

